# Point d'exclamation icône réseau



## Membre supprimé 828372 (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 
J'ai cherché en vain une réponse à mon problème sur la toile. Je décide donc de vous demander votre aide. 

Depuis ce matin, mon MBP ne veut tout simplement plus se connecter à internet. Un point d'exclamation sur l'icône réseau me nargue sans me donner de solution. En effet, lorsque je clique dessus, il est écrit "Note : Aucune connexion internet". Je clique dessus, ils me proposent un diagnostic réseau, que j'effectue, mais qui ne semble pas donner de solution. Le problème vient certainement du MBP, vu que mon iPad se connecte sans soucis. À noter que je suis actuellement en Angleterre, depuis un mois. Et c'est la première fois que j'ai ce problème.

Une solution ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 quand tu fais le diagnostic réseau, note quelles "diodes" sont vertes, et les quelles sont rouges.

Précise à quoi tu es connecté : "box", Hotspot, etc...

Tu peux tenter ceci :

Préf système / réseau / avancé, onglet TCP/IP : clique sur "renouveler le bail DHCP".


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (6 Novembre 2012)

J'ai fait le renouvellement, en vain. Wifi, réglages wifi, FAI sont verts. Réglages réseau est orange, internet et réseau sont rouge. Je suis connecté à une box, style sfr ou free en France. J'ai renté un mot de passe la première fois pour me connecter.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2012)

Puisque tu as un iPad qui se connecte correctement, récupère dessus les informations de sa connexion :

- adresse IP
- sous réseau
- routeur
- serveurs DNS

Le Mac est-il en DHCP (configurer IPV4 : via DHCP) ou en IP fixe (IPV4 : manuellement) ?

Important : vérifie que tu es connecté à la bonne box....


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour les conseils. Le MBP est en DHCP. Comment puis-je modifier les paramètres du MBP pour les faire correspondre avec ceux de l'IPad ?  Désolé je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2012)

En DHCP tout doit se faire automatiquement.

Quelques idées :

- vérifie que tu es connecté à la bonne box, que le MB ne s'est pas connecté à une autre box ou à un réseau public.

- supprime la connexion pour la recréer : désactive Airport, puis préf syst réseau / avancé, supprime la connexion de la liste des réseaux préférés.

Réactive Airport et reconnecte-toi.

Ensuite va dans préf syst / réseau, et regarde si l'ordi a une adresse IP ou non. (ça peut prendre jusqu'à 30 secondes ou plus).


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Novembre 2012)

Problème résolu ! J'ai récupéré sur mon iPad l'adresse IP, puis j'ai rentré "192.168. Machin bidule chouette" dans la case "client DHCP" du Mac, où il n' y avait rien, et c'est bon ça marche. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2012)

Bien, mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi tu as été obligé de faire ça : normalement c'est ton modem/routeur qui doit t'attribuer une adresse IP, qui apparait dans la fenêtre Préf syst / réseau en haut à droite, ou dans "avancé", onglet TCP /IP, en face de Adresses IPV4.

Donc quelque chose ne marche pas.

Si c'était pour moi je supprimerais la connexion pour la recréer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Novembre 2012)

Très bien, je vais faire cela. Merci de vos conseils !


----------

